# Great revealing knowledge to plan your DNP runs



## Beti ona (Dec 13, 2022)

> I've run low dose cycles for 3-4 weeks. There's no reason you need to keep your cycles short. In the original clinical research, people were kept on DNP for months at a time to over a year, with long-term results. Since the body develops a slight tolerance to DNP, the dose was slowly increased, as needed, to keep weight loss humming along. It doesn't take much DNP to accomplish this. They (Cutting, Tainter, Simkins) usually used 75mg jumps in the clinical research.
> 
> The reason shorter cycles are so popular nowadays is because guys typically run high-dose inferno cycles. These necessitate a psychological break, if nothing else, after a couple of weeks. But cycles like this are a poor way to run it, IMO, especially since it's much more dangerous. I've always espoused longer, low-dose cycles, for as long as you need to reach your goals.
> 
> ...





> A few comments... The fat loss and heat are dose-defendant. You can take a low dose and not feel hot or tired at all. With moderate doses, you can feel hot but have a body temperature below normal due to overcompensation by your body's thermoregulation. It's only with very high doses (relative to personal tolerance) that body temperature starts to rise above normal. A body temperature above normal is the #1 sign of impending toxicity. Most people on DNP have a body temperature well within the normal range.
> 
> I'd argue that yellow sweat is not a side effect of DNP. Sweat, yes. And sweat can naturally stain things yellow. But "yellow sweat" is simply not noted in either the original clinical research on DNP or in the thousands of DNP logs on the internet.
> 
> DNP permanently stains a lot of things yellow, but not everything. For example, it will come out of clothes with detergent and can be removed from some surfaces.



Conciliator



> With long-term administration (> 7 weeks), two factors lead to sudden cessation of weight loss (after weeks of steady, rapid weight loss):
> 
> 1. Factor 1: rapidly acquired tolerance to the drug. EX:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 18, 2022)

A study showed that a 2 week break resets your DNP tolerance and makes low doses effective again. In the old obesity studies, participants would either take short breaks like this or increase their dose over time to maintain the same rate of fat loss.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 18, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> A study showed that a 2 week break resets your DNP tolerance and makes low doses effective again. In the old obesity studies, participants would either take short breaks like this or increase their dose over time to maintain the same rate of fat loss.


Beti, do you know what study it was that showed this? 

Every study that I have read to my knowledge all said that there is  absolutely no tolerance that builds up and the rate of fat loss on day 1 is the same as day 100. The bro science has seemed to echo this. 

I have personally witnessed the exact opposite of this with the 4 guys I know that cycle during the year. The effectiveness always seems to taper but I never had any scientific data to back it up. Real curious where you read this.


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 19, 2022)

> Dr. Cutting and Dr. Tainter worked with thousands of obese patients in the 1930s.
> 
> Some of their patients stayed on DNP for months or even years. They were taking it to lose large amounts of weight, though. They didn't study bodybuilders trying to cut from 15% to 6%.



The studies are in this thread






						DNP to go from lean to shredded
					

"Single doses between 5 and 10 mg per kilogram caused no changes in temperature, pulse or respiration but did make the subjects sweat copiously. Three administrations of single doses of more than 10 mg per kilogram gave increases in temperature of 3 degrees C or more, in respiration of 15 to 30...



					www.professionalmuscle.com


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 24, 2022)

@Beti ona thank you so much for the info about DNP, the tolerance info is new for me. I would like to ask, do you use something just to cover yourself against the cataract thing? I did try calcium pyruvate but my gut doesnt like it...


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 26, 2022)

MS1605 said:


> Beti, do you know what study it was that showed this?
> 
> Every study that I have read to my knowledge all said that there is  absolutely no tolerance that builds up and the rate of fat loss on day 1 is the same as day 100. The bro science has seemed to echo this.
> 
> I have personally witnessed the exact opposite of this with the 4 guys I know that cycle during the year. The effectiveness always seems to taper but I never had any scientific data to back it up. Real curious where you read this.


Can echo this. If I use it for 3 weeks at 400mg/day, I’m golden. If I start to move past and run it longer (did for reason of just seeing if it would taper) and noticed sides was basically none as well as no additional weight came off. Obviously there’s going to be a bell curve with weight, that’s a given, but even eating more caused no increase in sweats or any sides. Found that 3 weeks is max for me unless I’m just doing a 1 cap EOD for sugar levels


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 26, 2022)

RiseUp said:


> @Beti ona thank you so much for the info about DNP, the tolerance info is new for me. I would like to ask, do you use something just to cover yourself against the cataract thing? I did try calcium pyruvate but my gut doesnt like it...



Thank you for your words, I only take 2 grams of vitamin C, It's enough, if you are a man you do not have much risk of developing cataracts.


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 30, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Thank you for your words, I only take 2 grams of vitamin C, It's enough, if you are a man you do not have much risk of developing cataracts.


Man, DNP is like miracle for me. You saved my life . Are you taking some specific brand or just regular arcorbic acid?


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 30, 2022)

No, no specific brand, vitamin C, the cheapest you can find.


----------



## RiseUp (Wednesday at 7:24 PM)

MS1605 said:


> Beti, do you know what study it was that showed this?
> 
> Every study that I have read to my knowledge all said that there is  absolutely no tolerance that builds up and the rate of fat loss on day 1 is the same as day 100. The bro science has seemed to echo this.
> 
> I have personally witnessed the exact opposite of this with the 4 guys I know that cycle during the year. The effectiveness always seems to taper but I never had any scientific data to back it up. Real curious where you read this.


I am not Beti but this could help : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1315023/?page=5
Also good read : https://sci-hub.se/10.2307/1662851


----------



## Beti ona (Yesterday at 10:01 AM)

I always get ictericie


----------



## RiseUp (Today at 6:08 PM)

Beti ona said:


> I always get ictericie


Is it good sign? Doesnt sould like its good....


----------

